# Redwood City to San Rafael



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone give me directions for a ride to San Rafael from Redwood City ?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Here's the route*

according to the new Google Bike Map thingy.

Redwood City, CA 

1. Head north on Arch St toward Brewster Ave 187 ft 
2. Turn right at Brewster Ave 0.2 mi 
3. Turn left at Arguello St 0.4 mi 
4. Turn left at A St 351 ft 
5. Turn right at Stafford St 0.4 mi 
6. Continue onto Old County Rd 3.3 mi 
7. Continue onto Pacific Blvd 1.4 mi 
8. Turn left at E 25th Ave 492 ft 
9. Turn right at Palm Ave 1.4 mi 
10. Turn right at 9th Ave 305 ft 
11. Turn left at Laurel Ave 0.2 mi 
12. Turn right at E 5th Ave 449 ft 
13. Turn left at S B St 0.5 mi 
14. Turn right at Tilton Ave 299 ft 
15. Turn left at N Railroad Ave 0.1 mi 
16. Turn right at Monte Diablo Ave 174 ft 
17. Turn left at N Claremont St 0.4 mi 
18. Turn left at Grand Blvd 410 ft 
19. Turn right at Woodside Way 0.3 mi 
20. Continue onto Arundel Rd 0.1 mi 
21. Turn left at Bayswater Ave 0.1 mi 
22. Turn right at Myrtle Rd 0.1 mi 
23. Turn left at Howard Ave 161 ft 
24. Turn right at East Ln 0.2 mi 
25. Slight right at Mangini Way 0.2 mi 
26. Turn right at Carolan Ave 0.9 mi 
27. Turn left at Broadway 128 ft 
28. Turn right at California Dr 1.6 mi 
29. Turn left at Linden Ave 105 ft 
30. Turn right at Serra Ave 0.1 mi 
31. Turn right at El Camino Real 0.2 mi 
32. Turn right at Hillcrest Blvd 305 ft 
33. Turn left at Hemlock Ave 0.3 mi 
34. Continue onto Monterey St 0.3 mi 
35. Turn left at Center St 492 ft 
36. Turn right at San Anselmo Ave 269 ft 
37. Turn left to stay on San Anselmo Ave 0.3 mi 
38. Turn right at San Antonio Ave/Santa Helena Ave 
Continue to follow San Antonio Ave 0.6 mi 
39. Continue onto Huntington Ave 0.7 mi 
40. Turn right at San Mateo Ave 1.0 mi 
41. Turn left at Lowrie Ave 0.5 mi 
42. Turn left at San Mateo Ave 0.1 mi 
43. Turn left at Airport Blvd 1.5 mi 
44. Continue onto Bayshore Blvd 1.4 mi 
45. Slight right toward Tunnel Ave 151 ft 
46. Continue straight onto Tunnel Ave 2.0 mi 
47. Continue onto Bayshore Blvd 0.3 mi 
48. Continue onto 3rd St 2.4 mi 
49. Turn right at Cesar Chavez St 259 ft 
50. Turn left at Illinois St 1.0 mi 
51. Turn right at Terry a Francois Blvd 1.0 mi 
52. Turn right at 3rd St 381 ft 
53. Turn right 0.4 mi 
54. Slight right toward North Point St 2.2 mi 
55. Turn left toward North Point St 33 ft 
56. Turn left at The Embarcadero 62 ft 
57. Turn right at North Point St 1.0 mi 
58. Turn left at Van Ness Ave 344 ft 
59. Turn right at Bay St 0.3 mi 
60. Turn right 62 ft 
61. Turn left 1.4 mi 
62. Turn right 0.1 mi 
63. Turn left toward Long Ave 1.2 mi 
64. Sharp left at Long Ave 164 ft 
65. Turn right toward Andrews Rd 335 ft 
66. Turn right at Andrews Rd 0.2 mi 
67. Turn left at Battery East Rd 203 ft 
68. Turn right at Lincoln Blvd 289 ft 
69. Turn right 0.1 mi 
70. Turn right toward Alexander Ave 2.2 mi 
71. Slight right to merge onto Alexander Ave 1.0 mi 
72. Alexander Ave turns slightly left and becomes South St 476 ft 
73. Turn right at 2nd St 0.2 mi 
74. Turn right at Richardson St 249 ft 
75. Turn left at Bridgeway 1.3 mi 
76. Turn right at Marinship Way 0.3 mi 
77. Turn left at Testa St 151 ft 
78. Testa St turns right and becomes Marinship Way 0.3 mi 
79. Turn right at W Harbor Dr 0.1 mi 
80. Turn left at Gate 5 Rd/Waldo Point Harbor Gate 5 Rd 0.3 mi 
81. Slight right to stay on Gate 5 Rd/Waldo Point Harbor Gate 5 Rd 85 ft 
82. Turn right at Mill Valley-Sausalito Path 2.6 mi 
83. Slight right at E Blithedale Ave 39 ft 
84. Turn left at Roque Moraes Dr 43 ft 
85. Continue onto Lomita Dr 0.4 mi 
86. Turn right at Shell Rd 0.5 mi 
87. Turn right at Lomita Dr 0.1 mi 
88. Continue onto Redwood Hwy 0.3 mi 
89. Continue onto Meadowsweet Dr 0.1 mi 
90. Continue onto Casa Buena Dr 1.0 mi 
91. Turn left at Sanford St 85 ft 
92. Turn right at Meadowsweet Dr 0.1 mi 
93. Turn right at Lakeside Dr 171 ft 
94. Turn left at Tamalpais Dr 0.4 mi 
95. Turn right at Willow Ave 0.2 mi 
96. Turn left at Baltimore Ave 131 ft 
97. Turn right at Taylor Ln 338 ft 
98. Turn left at Alexander Ave 0.2 mi 
99. Turn left to stay on Alexander Ave 243 ft 
100. Turn right at Holcomb Ave 0.4 mi 
101. Holcomb Ave turns left and becomes Cane St 292 ft 
102. Turn right at Rice Ln 354 ft 
103. Turn left at E Ward St 190 ft 
104. Turn right at Magnolia Ave 1.2 mi 
105. Continue onto College Ave 0.1 mi 
106. Turn left at Woodland Rd 62 ft 
107. Turn right at Kent Ave 0.5 mi 
108. Continue onto Poplar Ave 0.3 mi 
109. Continue onto Ross Common 0.1 mi 
110. Turn left at Lagunitas Rd 0.1 mi 
111. Turn right at Shady Ln 0.5 mi 
112. Turn right at Bolinas Ave 285 ft 
113. Turn left at San Anselmo Ave 0.3 mi 
114. Turn right at Tunstead Ave 167 ft 
115. Turn left at Sir Francis Drake Blvd 423 ft 
116. Turn right at Bank St 164 ft 
117. Turn left at Smith Ln 0.1 mi 
118. Turn left at Lincoln Ave 115 ft 
119. Turn right at Greenfield Ave 0.3 mi 
120. Slight left at Miracle Mile 0.2 mi 
121. Continue onto 4th St 0.5 mi 
122. Slight left to stay on 4th St 0.6 mi 

San Rafael, CA

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

The first half of this ride gets you almost there.. staying close to the Bay most of the way (least amount of climbing).

If you want more climbing, take the return trip in reverse, up Skyline.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Pick up the Bay Trail bike path in Belmont over by Oracle. Stay on the trail under Hwy 92, and up to Coyote Point. At Coyote Point exit the park and pick up Old Bayshore. Stay on Old Bayshore until it becomes McDonald at Millbrae Ave. McDonald takes you past the airport and becomes South Airport Blvd. S. Airport Blvd to Gateway. Gateway to Oyster Point Blvd. Turn right on Oyster Point Blvd. The first left is Veterans Blvd. take it. Follow Veterans into the parking lot of Homestead Suites and you will run into a path that will take you to a pedestrian/bike bridge that parallels the Caltrain tracks over the slough. Once across the bridge go into the parking lots of the business offices and connect into Shoreline Ct. Shoreline Ct to Sierra Point Parkway and turn left. Sierra Point to Lagoon Rd and turn left and go to Tunnel Rd. At Tunnel turn right and follow Tunnel to where it ends at Bayshore Blvd. Bayshore Blvd up the hill to where it goes over 101. Stay to the right and get on 3rd Street. 3rd Street down to AT&T park. At the ballpark turn right on King. King becomes the Embarcadaro. Follow Embarcadaro around the waterfront to North Point and turn left. North Point to Van Ness and turn left, up one block to Bay. Bay to Laguna and turn right. This will turn into Marina and take you along the Marina Green. At Baker, the entrance to Chrissy Field, stay right and head into Chrissy Field. At Lincoln Blvd go left and start up the hill. Stay on the bike path and that will take you to the bridge bike lanes. After you cross the Bridge go down Alexander Ave and that will take you down to Bridgeway Ave and into Sausalito. At the light for Gate 6 Rd, Mikes Bikes, pick up the Mill Valley-Sausalito bike path. This will take you to Blythedale. 

At this point someone else will have to pick up the best option for getting to San Rafael. After Blythedale the path does continue. If you follow the signs you will eventually arrive in Corte Madera. After that I'm at a loss.

The route I gave you to the City I ride semi-regularly. It's almost all flat and the traffic issue isn't to bad. The big issue can be wind. The prevailing winds are in your face headed to the City and can be a total PITA at times. Good luck.


----------

